# Waiting for Tripp sucks



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I feel like a kid on Dec-24th and the clock has stopped.

I sent my P-99 slide into Tripp for a chrome job two and a half weeks ago. I called them today, and they said they were really busy and had _just _started on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had been meaning to ask U where the pics were. Usually, turn around is shorter than that. I would expect that you should have it by Monday or Tue - of course - I live in Tx, and shopments here get to me much faster


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how much did it cost...to chrome the slide....???
and who do u send it to??


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.trippresearch.com/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I did one last june he had gone up to about $155 including his return shipping cost. He used to be $92 w/ shipping. Supposedly, his costs went up.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm losing my patience with these guys. They have had it since Jan 5th.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow - call them. I did that about 1.5 weeks into it 1x - I was anxious.

I am surprised U don't have it by now.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

They said they shipped it yesterday.

Before and after pics coming soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Since I live in TX, it always comes back next :mrgreen: day in UPS ground for me


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Back yet?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I got it Friday. I just haven't had time to take good pictures of it yet.

I've been busy packing. I'm moving into a new house in two weeks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> I got it Friday. I just haven't had time to take good pictures of it yet.
> 
> I've been busy packing. I'm moving into a new house in two weeks.


I'm sorry, but that just won't work for me. We need to see it now! :smt082 :smt082

At least tell us what ya think? Any flaws?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I wouldn't mind taking a gander. Did it turn out satifactory?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll give it a 9 out of 10.
I think I'll have my M&P compact slide done next.


----------

